# 20 Lyft rides today, 1 tipped



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Whew. Tough shift maybe some will filter in later.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Whew. Tough shift maybe some will filter in later.


You will get the 600$ bonus &#128077; Did they all have masks?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Whew. Tough shift maybe some will filter in later.


We shall see, one guy even got in and told me he would be tipping me $10 &#128518;&#128518;



mbd said:


> You will get the 600$ bonus &#128077; Did they all have masks?


I have no bonus going on &#128532;

A handful of people had masks. Most didn't.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We shall see, one guy even got in and told me he would be tipping me $10 &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> 
> I have no bonus going on &#128532;
> ...


... 
Dallas County reported 285 new coronavirus cases on Thursday, its new highest single-day total.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> ...
> Dallas County reported 285 new coronavirus cases on Thursday, its new highest single-day total.


Damn, I'm probably next, then&#128567;&#129298;&#129326;&#128565;


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't believe everyone doesn't tip at LEAST $1

Did you ask every PAX to rate your service every time you reached their destination?



mbd said:


> ...
> Dallas County reported 285 new coronavirus cases on Thursday, its new highest single-day total.


"Cases" only means tested positive......

It does not necessarily mean they will ever show any symptoms at all. VERY FEW will ever become symptomatic.
IF...it was even 1% then 3.3 million people would get sick from it....but as we know, it's FAR less than that.
I wouldn't spend my day worrying about a fraction of a percent.
I would all but guarantee you that you've already been exposed. Most of us have.
Almost impossible to avoid.

as always..just one opinion....YMMV


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> I can't believe everyone doesn't tip at LEAST $1
> 
> Did you ask every PAX to rate your service every time you reached their destination?


No, on half of them I used one of my go-to's "thanks for putting up with me" and I used "thanks for letting me talk your ear off, have a good one". I guess I used to ag least SEEM sincere about it, but it could very well be that my contempt for them and the job kindve shows through. To be fair, today was the first morning-start full day shift I've done since the dawn of covid, and I was running on 4 hours of sleep. I dont know why I was so determined to start so early.
Actually,, I'm surprised I didnt get reported today. In the first couple of trips I shot a middle-finger to another motorist and dropped several F-bombs (one just came out when I had to go around a vehicle in front of me...at a GREEN light... to see this mother****er just sound asleep behind the wheel, cigarette dangling from mouth, at the intersection of 183 and Industrial Blvd.

Driving almost exclusively food for 2 months must have made me quite sloppy


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> No, on half of them I used one of my go-to's "thanks for putting up with me" and I used "thanks for letting me talk your ear off, have a good one". I guess I used to ag least SEEM sincere about it, but it could very well be that my contempt for them and the job kindve shows through. To be fair, today was the first morning-start full day shift I've done since the dawn of covid, and I was running on 4 hours of sleep. I dont know why I was so determined to start so early.
> Actually,, I'm surprised I didnt get reported today. In the first couple of trips I shot a middle-finger to another motorist and dropped several F-bombs (one just came out when I had to go around a vehicle in front of me...at a GREEN light... to see this [email protected]@@@er just sound asleep behind the wheel, cigarette dangling from mouth, at the intersection of 183 and Industrial Blvd.
> 
> Driving almost exclusively food for 2 months must have made me quite sloppy


Was he Tongan ? Euless has the most Tongans in the country. :smiles:


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> No, on half of them I used one of my go-to's "thanks for putting up with me" and I used "thanks for letting me talk your ear off, have a good one". I guess I used to ag least SEEM sincere about it, but it could very well be that my contempt for them and the job kindve shows through. To be fair, today was the first morning-start full day shift I've done since the dawn of covid, and I was running on 4 hours of sleep. I dont know why I was so determined to start so early.
> Actually,, I'm surprised I didnt get reported today. In the first couple of trips I shot a middle-finger to another motorist and dropped several F-bombs (one just came out when I had to go around a vehicle in front of me...at a GREEN light... to see this [email protected]@@@er just sound asleep behind the wheel, cigarette dangling from mouth, at the intersection of 183 and Industrial Blvd.
> 
> Driving almost exclusively food for 2 months must have made me quite sloppy


Honesty counts 
We all have our days.
Get some rest and try again tmrw 
&#128077;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 470959


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 470959


Welcome to the world of selfish, unappreciative, rideshare paxholes. If you ain't scamming the system, your scamming yourself. I'll leave it at that!


----------



## YellowLM (Jun 6, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 470959


Try 20 uber trips, so we can compare


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

YellowLM said:


> Try 20 uber trips, so we can compare


Not really doing many uber pax trips right now because of the mask requirement and if I were to show my last 20 uber Eats trips, of course there would be much tipping


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 470959


Heck, I have not done 20 combined Uber/Lyft rides in the past 3 weeks. My market is still dead.

Uber/Lyft keep raising the prices to the PAX and the PAX think we are making more money, I have seen a decline in Tips as they continue to raise the prices. PAX have no idea we are not getting paid more with every increase.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AND

This is why my LYFT app hasn't been on for over 3 weeks now....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I should update the OP to say that one additional rider from that day tipped 😆


----------

